# Easy, healthy breakfast ideas that kids can make for themselves?



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

I would like my kids DD(11) and DS(5) to be more independent in the morning. It makes them feel good to cook for themselves. DD also is blind so making food is more of a challenge for her than most.

So far they can make toast, cereal and instant oatmeal.

What are some easy, healthy breakfasts kids can make for themselves?

TIA.


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

Dont balk at the name, but we call it rice gruel lol

Have rice made ahead of time in the fridge. The kids put some in a bowl, add raisins, cranberries..whatever dried fruits and nuts they like. You can add fresh fruit too - whatever really youwould add to oatmeal. Add some milk - not alot just enough to make it stick together. Some butter, cinnamon, vanilla and some brown sugar.

Heat it up in the microwave for about 2-4 mins depending on how hot you want it. Stir it several times while heating to blend it all together.

Its yummy, easy to make and healthy.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

How about preparing some things the night before and re-warming them? You can pop pancakes into the toaster or quiche into a microwave. I think you can make scrambled eggs in the microwave, but I've never tried it. (I'm trying to think of proteins that don't require a hot stove or oven, where burns are more likely).

Crock-pot oatmeal is nice because you can set up the night before and wake up to it, ready to eat.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rani* 
Dont balk at the name, but we call it rice gruel lol


Reminds me - millet porridge is a nice change from oatmeal porridge. It's quite healthy too. I make it in a pot on the stove, but it could probably be done in the microwave too.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

If they aren't big eaters, a piece of fruit is sometimes fine.

A carton of yogurt with some fruit added by them.

Peanut butter and honey ( or jam) sandwiches if no one has allergies.


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

Scrambled egg with sausage and salsa wrapped in a ww tortilla. I make the ahead and the kids heat them in the morning in the oven but a microwave would probably be fine too.

I'm not sure if you are looking for "stuff my kids can eat in the AM" or "what are these ages capable of cooking" so I will just add that with a little guidance my 9,8, and 6 yo can all chop onions put them in a frying pan (after cooking bacon or sausage themselves in the pan) chopping veggies then adding eggs and cheese. They do this themselves taking turns most mornings so as far as ability I'd say if you can supervise them on the weekends until you feel they are ready then eggs, meats or whatever should be possible too


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hedgehog Mtn* 
I'm not sure if you are looking for "stuff my kids can eat in the AM" or "what are these ages capable of cooking"

What are some easy things kids can cook/make on their own. I want them to learn to cook healthy foods themselves from scratch. I want them learning to be independent, not always relying on me for things they can do for themselves, YK?

I am going to supervise them while they make granola so they can help themselves to some in the am. Maybe have them make some rice pudding.

Also we don't have a microwave and have a toaster oven and gas stove. DD is learning how to use it safely.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Mine can make toast, bagels, pb&j english muffins. I make big batches of pancakes and waffles and freeze those so they can heat them up


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

My kids have no problem toasting a whole wheat bagel and putting some cream cheese on it. They will also heat up toaster waffles. A healthier version of that would be if you make waffles ahead of time and put them in the freezer. Then you can just heat them in the toaster oven. Yogurt and granola is a good option. We also sometimes keep hard boiled eggs in the fridge and they just need to peel them. Those combined with toast and fruit spread is a great breakfast.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Muesli is a great one since it doesn't require cooking. Just soak the oatmeal the night before and then add yogurt, fresh or dried fruit, nuts, etc. in the morning. It's a great breakfast especially in the summer time/warmer months.

Oat bran is an alternative to instant oatmeal. It cooks exactly the same way, but I think it tastes much better (I'm not a fan of instant oatmeal).

I would make things and put them in the freezer: waffles, pancakes, muffins, etc. I've even made breakfast sausage before and frozen it after cooking. All it needs is warming up.

Baked eggs are delish. Just butter a oven-proof dish, put a little sour cream or yogurt in the bottom and crack an egg on top. Bake until done to your liking. If you have leftover cooked veggies, you can tuck some on the sour cream before you crack the egg on top, tomato and spinach are both good.

You can cook an egg in the microwave. If you crack the egg in a bowl about the size of an english muffin, the kids can make breakfast sandwiches with an egg and a slice of cheese. (Just read that you don't have a microwave, but maybe someone else could use that one.)


----------

